# Paid a deposit for a Cruise in August in Europe.  - What should I do



## DingDing (26 Apr 2020)

OK before COVID19 We booked a cruise from Amsterdam in Mid August returning in Amsterdam.  We booked it with an Irish Travel Company and paid with an AIB Visa Credit Card.  We paid a deposit and we will have to pay the rest of the cruise cost towards the end of May.  

What would you advise, should we cut our losses and lose the deposit, or should we pay the full amount given that the cruise may not happen.  
What are our rights with an Irish travel co. We only booked the cruise with them and we have organised the flights separately.


----------



## michaelm (26 Apr 2020)

I wouldn't go on a cruise in 2020.  I'd leave it until just before the balance is due to seek a refund or credit.  Ultimately, if I lost my deposit, I'd suck it up.


----------



## DingDing (26 Apr 2020)

Thanks, my thinking


----------



## Bigbangr1 (27 Apr 2020)

Don't pay the balance if you don't want too go.
Talk with your agent too see if there is options for getting your deposit back.
If not suck it up


----------



## DingDing (29 Apr 2020)

Checked the paperwork and I can cancel now and get my deposit back, happy days.  I booked a couple of flights to Amsterdam to join the cruise, so I will just change the date of these nearer the time.


----------



## Bigbangr1 (29 Apr 2020)

Happy days,which airline you booked with?


----------

